# True detective. New hbo thang.



## la ressistance (Sep 28, 2013)

It's gonna be good.


----------



## mack (Feb 9, 2014)

Just watched the first three episodes and it's fucking great, from the opening titles to the back drop and story line it's some of the best tv I've seen for a long while. Definitely worth either downloading or I believe it's coming to sky pretty soon.


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2014)

No spoilers - or hide them - I'm saving up to watch the whole series in one weekend


----------



## madamv (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooh yes.  Sat 22nd Feb.... Looks good


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2014)

It's really, really good. Woody Harrelson is brilliant and Matthew McConaughey a revelation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2014)

This is a lot better than it looks. Woody gives good Southern boy but I totally vibe on his mismatched partners weirdness.

'I don't sleep. I just dream'


and an exchange of great win when being interviewed about a cold case by two other detectives

'Can I get you to run to the store for a six pack?'

'Why'

'Is this admissible? then I want more than a coffee and a cheeseburger'

'exactly what?'

'Coors or Lone Star. Nothing fancy. Because it's my day off on thursday and on my day off I start drinking at noon. That dunt change'

*places a note of money on the desk and blows it towards a copper*

'I'd appreciate a little hustle on that'


----------



## J Ed (Feb 11, 2014)

I really like this so far. Recommended.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2014)

I've downloaded the first 4 episodes based on a mate saying it was the best thing he's seen since The Wire. Gonna start it tonight, have high hopes...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Aaah. someone here was going on about it. Is it really that good then?

I find everything pales in comparison to the Wire and Sopranos. Will check and hope its not all hype. I find Harrelson a bit hit and miss. I didn't like Rampart.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2014)

Just watched Ep1. Very good indeed.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 11, 2014)

It's not anywhere near as good as The Wire imo but no other progs are. Still very much worth a watch.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 11, 2014)

Did the first 4 and fucking love it.....


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 13, 2014)

Watched the first two episodes last night and hoping to watch 3 and 4 tonight. Great so far.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2014)

I love the brooding, menacing atmosphere it has.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 13, 2014)

Have the first 2 episodes downloaded but unwatched after seeing ads for it around Amsterdam. Good to hear it's good.


----------



## veracity (Feb 13, 2014)

O nice one, I didn't know about this, got the first four lined up for download. I'll report back.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 13, 2014)

Anywhere I can watch this without torrenting? Ive only got a chromebook, so assume I can't? Looks ace.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Anywhere I can watch this without torrenting? Ive only got a chromebook, so assume I can't? Looks ace.



[url]https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jstorrent/anhdpjpojoipgpmfanmedjghaligalgb?hl=enhttps://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jstorrent/anhdpjpojoipgpmfanmedjghaligalgb?hl=en[/URL]

It's a pretty basic client but it works fine, put it on my dad's chromebook.

Only issue is clicking on torrent links might not open them in it so you need to copy the torrent url and paste it into the app itself.


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 13, 2014)

Episode 4, Wow!


----------



## Supine (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm saving it up for a weekend watch. No spoilers please


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2014)

Just watched episode 4. That final long shot was superbly done.


----------



## mack (Feb 17, 2014)

Ep 5 is seriously fucking amazing.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 17, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2014)

http://io9.com/the-one-literary-reference-you-must-know-to-appreciate-1523076497


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2014)

good article except literary references and themes are not 'easter eggs' ffs, its an intertextual reference. 

episode 5 is fairly immense. AK with a round mag 

and the biker man telling weird detective 'There's a shadow on you'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep, I reckon things are gonna get even darker yet...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2014)

am loving Woody's shifty eyes in this. Whenever he tells a huge untruth to the investigators his eyes slide right then left. Subtle.


----------



## veracity (Feb 18, 2014)

Have watched the first two episodes so far, particularly enjoying McConaughey's performance.

There's an interesting article in the Grauniad about it, http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...etective-nic-pizzolatto-mcconaughey-harrelson. It's great that HBO would commission this from a previously unknown writer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just watched 1-5. Not as good as the Wire so far but nothing ever is.

Eps 1-3 are a bit slow moving but Ep 4 is good. I'm liking the scenescaping wide angle and ariel shots of Louisiana, and the soundtrack. It's a shame all the in-car shots are all noticeably chroma keyed but I'll reserve proper judgement til the last episode.


----------



## Mation (Feb 19, 2014)

I read this thread title as Doge.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

I totally clocked the yellow king refernces but failed to spot both the swirl pattern birdflight and the inevitable fall out from Woody's fucking around. Failz


----------



## yardbird (Feb 20, 2014)

Ep 1 and I'm into it. Just started ep2, this I will watch.
And T Bone Burnett does the music


----------



## poului (Feb 20, 2014)

Ep4 is definitely where it clicked for me.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2014)

Yup, just took on new pace for me, and 5 was just as good


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought after 5 it's beginning to look predictable...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I thought after 5 it's beginning to look predictable...


I sense a twist or two on the way


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 20, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I sense a twist or two on the way


I hope so, but I'm enjoying it on so many levels than just plot.


----------



## Ranu (Feb 24, 2014)

Episode 6 is a belter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2014)

Just watched Episode 6, great stuff. Will be interesting to see where it goes and how it ends seeing a there's only 2 to go now.


----------



## JimW (Feb 26, 2014)

It's certainly mowing my lawn so far.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 26, 2014)

I haven't seen any; but reliable sources inform me that it is Important Television.

Is it that? Is it Important Television?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I haven't seen any; but reliable sources inform me that it is Important Television.
> 
> Is it that? Is it Important Television?




Important? no not really. Good to watch, yes and I assure of this. The play-off between woody and his fellow copper is worth it.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 26, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I haven't seen any; but reliable sources inform me that it is Important Television.
> Is it that? Is it Important Television?


Gawd struth, it's just a bit of entertainment.

Most of the time I can't understand a word they're whispering.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 26, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Gawd struth, it's just a bit of entertainment.
> 
> Most of the time I can't understand a word they're whispering.


Turn it up grandad


----------



## veracity (Mar 1, 2014)

They do mumble a bit!


----------



## captainmission (Mar 6, 2014)

The yellow king revealed? [no spoilers, honest]


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

When watching it I keep thinking  about how they are going to get a 2nd series out of it. Which is annoying, because I image they only wrote it for one series.

I guess that tells more how my faith in american tv executives than anything else.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 6, 2014)

it's going to an anthology series. New detectives and new crime


----------



## albionism (Mar 6, 2014)

I've watched the 6 episodes so far and i cannot
understand what the mumbling fucks are on about.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

i've been ok with understanding them compared to the first time I watched The WIre, where I put the subtitles on for the first two episodes.


----------



## Kuso (Mar 6, 2014)

thought that last episode was a bit weak compared to the two previous but sets it up for a nice finale


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2014)

Kuso said:


> thought that last episode was a bit weak compared to the two previous but sets it up for a nice finale


Really? I thought it one of the series highlights. The reveal in the lockup etc. It was superbly done.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 6, 2014)

I've delayed watching this week's episode due to Mr McConaughey's overexposure.


----------



## Kuso (Mar 6, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Really? I thought it one of the series highlights. The reveal in the lockup etc. It was superbly done.



I think I've enjoyed the WTF-syle lead up more just, plus I liked all the flashback stuff.  Might be worth a rewatch though


----------



## Kuso (Mar 7, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I've delayed watching this week's episode due to Mr McConaughey's overexposure.



http://s14.postimg.org/sv4t1v7pt/1239421_10202934649580730_1805571856_n.jpg


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 9, 2014)

can anyone pm me some good torrent links for this show?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> can anyone pm me some good torrent links for this show?


www.google.com


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Watched all 7 since yesterday. I love it. When's the final part on?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Watched all 7 since yesterday. I love it. When's the final part on?


It airs tonight in the states.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It airs tonight in the states.


Yep, will be plenty torrents available by tomorrow morning


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 10, 2014)

Saw the finale. 

Much of the mumbled dialogue between the two detectives was incomprehensible.

Good programme, though. 

Clearly not sponsored by the Louisiana tourist board.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 10, 2014)

No Spoilers!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2014)

3 failed torrents so far.

ARRRRRRRGH.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't even get pirate bay to load atm. balls

also you are all cloth eared cunts, what you are hearing there is a genuine southern drawl.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking forward to this evening....


----------



## :-D (Mar 10, 2014)

.... I haven't seen either one of them drive through any stacked cardboard boxes yet!!

..but I am enjoying it. I like the way M.M. w..a..l..k..s


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone who's watched The Wire should know you don't have to understand every piece of dialogue.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 10, 2014)

Just watched #8
Still no spoilers allowed?

I thought it was class.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 10, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Just watched #8
> Still no spoilers allowed?
> 
> I thought it was class.



NO SPOILERS!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2014)

About to watch 8. If it isn't anything other than great I'm gonna get mad.


----------



## Supine (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought 8 was a bit...


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> I thought 8 was a bit...


good.

I particularly liked the bit where they 



Spoiler



did stuff


 and the part when 



Spoiler



something else happened



And if it hadn't been for those pesky kids, they would have got away with it!


----------



## yardbird (Mar 10, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> NO SPOILERS!


lol


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 10, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> good.
> 
> I particularly liked the bit where they
> 
> ...



I was hoping they were gonna be the two bits I liked. I was watching thinking, 'oh yeah they're the two bit I liked best, I'll post about them'.

But I've forgotten them, my memory is rubbish.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2014)

That was epic


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> NO SPOILERS!


maybe just don't look at the thread until you get round to watching it?


----------



## oneunder (Mar 11, 2014)

nice location..i enjoyed it,will look forward to the 2nd series and how they work it..


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 11, 2014)

Totally underwhelmed.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 11, 2014)

Went on 10 mins too long


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 11, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Went on 10 mins too long



I was hoping those last 10 minutes were going to be used for a twist or 2.


----------



## Supine (Mar 11, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Went on 10 mins too long



Totally


----------



## braindancer (Mar 11, 2014)

Untotally.  I really enjoyed the last scenes...  drew things to a nice conclusion I thought.


----------



## Supine (Mar 11, 2014)

Untotally - that's a great word. I'm going to try and use it at work


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 11, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Anyone who's watched The Wire should know you don't have to understand every piece of dialogue.


I watched the wire twice. Second time I downloaded a torrent with subtitles and it was like watching a different show.

I've also downloaded True Detective with subtitles from PB.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 11, 2014)

Supine said:


> Untotally - that's a great word. I'm going to try and use it at work


 
Good idea - will also try and slip it in at an opportune moment.


----------



## mack (Mar 11, 2014)

oneunder said:


> nice location..i enjoyed it,will look forward to the 2nd series and how they work it..



http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...ackle-transit-systems-occult-history-20140310


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 11, 2014)

Backlash begins: the New Yorker , Spectator and Slate are all picking holes in this and at least some of them are saying it's just RED RIDING remade in Deep South drag. Haven't seen any of True Detective yet myself - but heard all about it and watched RR ... and it's all making sense...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2014)

the difference is this is good and red riding wasn't


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

oh my. that was immemse


----------



## captainmission (Mar 12, 2014)

anyone else find odd how the yellow king started speaking in a british accent for a bit. Wasn't him murdering and raping children evil enough?


----------



## mack (Mar 12, 2014)

captainmission said:


> anyone else find odd how the yellow king started speaking in a british accent for a bit. Wasn't him murdering and raping children evil enough?



Think that was the influence of all the old movies he was watching on TV - was a bit weird, but then so was his wife/sister/thing.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 12, 2014)

It's traditional for the baddie to be British.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 12, 2014)

captainmission said:


> anyone else find odd how the yellow king started speaking in a british accent for a bit. Wasn't him murdering and raping children evil enough?



I got the impression he watched a lot of old films and copied the accents from them. He did about three or four different accents if I remember right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

having his (wife?) missis describe the first time her grandfather molested her ways proper dark


----------



## Supine (Mar 12, 2014)

So who was the guy tired to the bed? Was he still alive? He seemed to get forgotten about.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> So who was the guy tired to the bed? Was he still alive? He seemed to get forgotten about.


 
He certainly seemed to be alive - and did he has mouth sewn up?  I too wondered what became of the poor fellow....


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> So who was the guy tired to the bed? Was he still alive? He seemed to get forgotten about.



He was yellow kings dad wasn't he?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 12, 2014)

He called him 'daddy'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

I think its fair to say HBO has totally lived up to my expectations here and delivered a fucking smasher, like how they nearly always do.

Really have to give this a 10/10. Anyone who wants a copy can pm me and I'll send the lot, I was searching my files for something and I unearthed a trove of writable DVD's so if you want this, I'll send it. Seriously, best bit of TV all year so far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

JimW said:


> It's certainly mowing my lawn so far.




lol prescience


----------



## JimW (Mar 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> lol prescience


I had just seen that episode, not clever enough to guess that


----------



## albionism (Mar 13, 2014)

The only words i understood were La Dooo


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 14, 2014)

albionism said:


> The only words i understood were La Dooo


It's Ledoux.

You've obviously spent too long in Australia, and can only understand kangaroo now


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2014)

Just finished this off, top stuff indeed. Something like 200 loose ends, but what the fuck?

Errol Childress wasn't the Yellow King. That was, uhhh, someone else. Possibly. Or that throne type thing in the finale scene.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 16, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Went on 10 mins too long


Totally, I thought this for every episode.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 17, 2014)

Watched them all hungover today (yay for hot weather!) in one go. Heard so much hype about it I sat through the first 4 episodes really quite bored, then it takes off in a massive way and becomes IMO the classic it's rightly lauded to be.

The scarface guy was a quality baddie. Loved the "my family's lived round here for a long long time..." and basically all of his fight with MM and WH  Andre the Giant would have been proud!


----------



## thriller (Mar 17, 2014)

Matthew Mcconaughey is gonna encourage a whole generation of teens to take up smoking in order to look as cool as him when he is smoking and drinking-telling his story to those two black 'tives.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> Just finished this off, top stuff indeed. Something like 200 loose ends, but what the fuck?
> 
> Errol Childress wasn't the Yellow King. That was, uhhh, someone else. Possibly. Or that throne type thing in the finale scene.



of course they never got to any of the 'higher ups'- the people of power and influence who'd been involved in carcosa. In some ways though that rings truer to life than if they'd brought the whole lot to justice, high and low.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

Bit disappointed that there was no reveal on what any of the Yellow King stuff actually meant. Also, it was a lot of build-up for what amounted to quite a hackneyed fight with a serial killer.


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2014)

Santino said:


> Bit disappointed that there was no reveal on what any of the Yellow King stuff actually meant.


there was. I think. Maybe.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 17, 2014)

thriller said:


> Matthew Mcconaughey is gonna encourage a whole generation of teens to take up smoking in order to look as cool as him when he is smoking and drinking-telling his story to those two black 'tives.


I started off really liking him but in the end Woody won me over in terms of thinking his was the better of the two performances.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Tell me



Was there a red herring on meth?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Spoiler: Tell me
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a red herring on meth?





nah. Thier initial 'lead on scarface was via a biker gangs meth cook, but the attempt to get at him through them went tits up in a huge way


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 17, 2014)

Finished ep8 last night, fantastic series. Gonna be really hard in the next series for others to top the performances of McConaughey & Harrelson here.

As well as the connection to King In Yellow, True Detective also seems influenced by the Jeff Davis 8 murders in Louisiana.
Read Ethan Brown's investigation into the killings - https://medium.com/p/d1b813e13581 (where I first heard of True Detective)


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2014)

The next series is going to be about spooky buses and trains.


----------



## veracity (Mar 17, 2014)

Saved the last episode for about a week, I just didn't want it to end. It didn't disappoint.

The last 10 minutes made me cry. Rust is such a tortured character and I think those last few minutes gave us a view into the abyss of his unhappiness.


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2014)

I had to rewatch the last minute five times and then go trawling the internet for half an hour to work out what Rust's last line actually was.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

Santino said:


> The next series is going to be about spooky buses and trains.




so like a ghost train but with added southern drawl.

personally I'm well up for the idea of transportation cults and forgotten stations etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2014)

Riding the Stagecoach for any appreciable distance is a bit like the fourth circle of hell so its a rich vein


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 18, 2014)

Watched the last episode last night, it was so sick and dark at times that I felt physically sick. Amazing show!


----------



## thriller (Mar 19, 2014)

finished it last night. 

Very good. But must say the reaction of Marty and that former police officer to the video tape was rather OTT. 

Shouting and screaming. It was almost like they were watching The Ring.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2014)

I wanted to see an actual yellow king


----------



## thriller (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## la ressistance (Mar 25, 2014)

thriller said:


> finished it last night.
> 
> Very good. But must say the reaction of Marty and that former police officer to the video tape was rather OTT.
> 
> Shouting and screaming. It was almost like they were watching The Ring.


Agreed, it was comical. Great series, loved it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 26, 2014)

> It's informed exactly one thing," Pizzolatto said. "It's that I realize I need to keep being strange. Don't play the next one straight."
> 
> When asked for more specific story details, the creator replied, "Okay. This is really early, but I'll tell you (it's about) hard women, bad men and the secret occult history of the United States transportation system."



http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/03/10/true-detective-creator-says-season-2-will-stay-strange


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Brad Pitt for season 2?


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Brad Pitt for season 2?


"One senior television source mentioned that it's not entirely impossible"


----------



## Betsy (May 19, 2014)

I enjoyed this but boy it could give Jamaica Inn a good run for it's money re mumbling.....yes you Matthew M,I'm talking to you!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2014)

Really loved it. I'm a sucker for anything with really fab acting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd never heard of Matthew M before this, was suprised to find he's v. prolific as a working actor.

He stole it for me. Woody was good, but he's only playing a version of sothern boy straight ace woody. Which is great, but it was nothing new.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

Youve never heard if oyr Matthew!  Be sure to check out everything from The Wedding Planner to Ghosts of Girlfriends Past, you'll live them.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 24, 2014)

For years Matthew M was in what they called "leaning roles", that is, he was leaning on his costar in the poster, which dictates the type of film it normally is.

However, he recently has had what is being called (on Kermode's radio show anyway) a McConnaissance, as has achieved credibility again.

Also, like the way on this thread he is often referred to as Matthew M, or just Matthew to avoid the author of having to attempt to spell McConnoghey, no McConauhay, no McConahey...


----------



## D'wards (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought it was an excellent series - superb plotting and execution and I think it probably had the best acting of any series you'd care to mention.

The only bit that grated a bit was the way they finally tracked him down - green ears from paint - pfff


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 8den (Aug 9, 2014)

I have to admit I had high hopes for the series. But was left very disappointed by it. It reminded me alot in concept and execution to The Red Riding Trilogy (again something else, I liked but felt let down by). 

Now accustaions that the show runner/head writter nicked huge chucks of Mathew McConaughey's dialogue from the work of writer Thomas Ligotti
http://lovecraftzine.com/2014/08/04...tective-plagiarize-thomas-ligotti-and-others/ 
I'm not familiar with Thomas Ligotti, but the above is pretty damning

And Nic Pizzolatto's response is both pretentious and arrogant reading like Shia Le Bouf's plagiarism defense but with more 10 dollar words. http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/hbo-nic-pizzolatto-issue-official-statements-denying-plagiarism-charge-against-true-detective-20140807

I had niggling problems with True Detective. ( After the first few episodes I was convinced but essentially after reading the way it payed homage to The King in Yellow, I kept hoping/expecting the whole thing to turn into some wonderful Lovecraftian take on The Wicker Man), and I felt the ending was a complete let down.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Oct 3, 2014)

Angst, despair, darkness, simmering tension, ambience, awkward relationships and a poetic script.

It's great.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 3, 2014)

Colin Farrell and Vince Vaughn already cast for Season 2 apparently, there are going to be a couple of extra main characters too by the sounds of it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Colin Farrell and Vince Vaughn already cast for Season 2 apparently, there are going to be a couple of extra main characters too by the sounds of it.


Well...they'll need some extra main characters if fucking vince vaughn is going to be in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Colin Farrell and Vince Vaughn already cast for Season 2 apparently, there are going to be a couple of extra main characters too by the sounds of it.


.Cln Frrll. Great, more mumbling.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2014)

I like the sound of this so I've just ordered the first series. If I read this thread will it ruin it for me?


----------



## bmd (Oct 4, 2014)

Voley said:


> I like the sound of this so I've just ordered the first series. If I read this thread will it ruin it for me?



A bit, maybe. There's some opinions on how good it was etc and some vague references.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2014)

bmd said:
			
		

> A bit, maybe. There's some opinions on how good it was etc and some vague references.



Ta. I shall avoid then.


----------



## Santino (Oct 7, 2014)

Voley said:


> Ta. I shall avoid then.


The King in Yellow will be disappointed.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2014)

Just watched the first disc so I'm three hours in. It's great so far. Some of the conversations in the car about religion/morality between the two of them are just great. I'm not gonna read the rest of this thread as I don't want to spoil it for myself but this is the most compelling thing I've seen on telly for a while.


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 16, 2014)

Theme tune of the year as well!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew M was great in Dazed & Confused, as the comedy pedo stoner redneck.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 16, 2014)

Voley said:


> Just watched the first disc so I'm three hours in. It's great so far. Some of the conversations in the car about religion/morality between the two of them are just great. I'm not gonna read the rest of this thread as I don't want to spoil it for myself but this is the most compelling thing I've seen on telly for a while.



Man...I wish I was there ^ again. Someone's got episode 4 and _that_ biker scenes still to come (when the series really goes *makes hand gesture of plane taking off*) ...


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2014)

Ted Striker said:
			
		

> Man...I wish I was there ^ again. Someone's got episode 4 and that biker scenes still to come (when the series really goes *makes hand gesture of plane taking off*) ...



Just watched that last night. Great episode. In fact, just as yer man walked into the bikers club I thought 'Right. This'll be the bit Ted was on about. It's all about to kick off bigtime.' Paused it, made a brew,felt suitably intrigued/excited about what was coming next and it didn't disappoint. Thanks for not posting any spoilers. It was a great scene and I had no idea how it was going to pan out.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2014)

Just finished it this evening. It was ace. Absolutely fucking loved it. I used to think the bloke from Neighbours who ended up in LA Confidential  (Guy something-or-other? ) and Priscilla Queen Of The Desert had one of the most impressive career turnarounds but Matthew McConaughey beats that. He used to be proper shit but I thought he was great in this. If I was a director and wanted to cast a borderline psycho battling all sorts of internal demons I'd go straight to him.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2014)

Great atmospheric soundtrack from T-Bone Burnett too. All those ominous long shots of the bayou and that subdued spooked out music playing. Nothing too in yer face but just unsettling enough. So many things I loved about this series.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 20, 2014)

Great journey, but a bit of a fizzle out at the end.

I expect Rich Hall would have something to say about the choice and depiction of villain.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2014)

Just watched it all again this weekend. Well worth a second look - I enjoyed watching the themes and subplots develop with the benefit of hindsight this time round. I loved this series - absolutely no idea how they'll follow it up mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2014)

Voley said:


> Just watched it all again this weekend. Well worth a second look - I enjoyed watching the themes and subplots develop with the benefit of hindsight this time round. I loved this series - absolutely no idea how they'll follow it up mind.




they're not following on, its going to be a new pair of coppers and a new story. Strange greyhound/transport cultish things apparently.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> they're not following on, its going to be a new pair of coppers and a new story.


That's probably the only way to do it. I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 8, 2014)

Hope the new one avoids cartoon white supremacists. Every drama I watch seems to have OTT stereotypical knuckleheads, with absurd swastika tatoos. Ok there are some fellas of this loathsome type, no doubt, but the purpose they seem to serve in drama is you can wish for them to be shot by the forces of law and order and not feel like a Nazi yourself.

Perversely their depiction is a sort of discrimination.


----------



## albionism (Dec 8, 2014)

Whether a Nazi is a swastika tattooed knuckleheaded fuckmuppet or 
an articulate, well educated professional politician, i can wish them
to be shot in the face all the same.


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 9, 2014)

albionism said:


> Whether a Nazi is a swastika tattooed knuckleheaded fuckmuppet or
> an articulate, well educated professional politician, i can wish them
> to be shot in the face all the same.



Thus we become cheerleaders for cops with guns. But it's just TV I know.


----------



## albionism (Dec 9, 2014)

Am i fuck a cheerleader for cops with guns.Just couldn't give a fuck about dead
Nazis,however they die.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Thus we become cheerleaders for cops with guns. But it's just TV I know.



The world needs bad men. To keep the other bad men from the door.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2014)

Along the shore the cloud waves break,
The twin suns sink beneath the lake,
The shadows lengthen
In Carcosa.

Strange is the night where black stars rise,
And strange moons circle through the skies
But stranger still is
Lost Carcosa.

Songs that the Hyades shall sing,
Where flap the tatters of the King,
Must die unheard in
Dim Carcosa.

Song of my soul, my voice is dead;
Die thou, unsung, as tears unshed
Shall dry and die in
Lost Carcosa.

- Robert W. Chambers,
Excerpt from "The King In Yellow", 1895


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 9, 2015)

Series 2 teaser up

premieres June 21.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't wait for this...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 10, 2015)

Let's just hope it doesn't have shit ending like the last one


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2015)

That trailer doesn't really grab me.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 10, 2015)

Voley said:


> That trailer doesn't really grab me.



Hard to know what to make of it. Just some faces over music, not so much as a snippet of dialogue. Could be really good, could be a let down. The real standout of series 1 was the character of Ruste. Not that the story telling wasn't all first rate, but Rustes nihilism was what edged the show for me. 

The new series, from what little I've heard, doesn't seem interested in sticking to any kind of formula, so it will be interesting to see what direction it takes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought it was going with hoodoo/satanism on the transport network, somekind of greyhound cult


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Let's just hope it doesn't have shit ending like the last one


What? The ending was great.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

I've said it earlier in the thread but for me the ending was dissapointing in that I wanted to see justice to more than just the main nonce. Everyone at elms tree guest house or whatever its called got.

but the muted ending- the justice ruste and woody did secure- thats truer to life, and it is at least something.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 10, 2015)

I liked it too.. But I can see how some people might have been expecting a more "magical" ending...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What? The ending was great.


I thought it was absolutely bloody awful!! The shitty voiceover buisiness when they finally found the guy. It didn't make any sense. It didn't tie up the story satisfactorialy for me at all.
And the last bit between the two of them at the hostpital was so bloody melodramatic I almost puked.

I did watch it in one hit on the way to Florida so perhaps I'd just had enough by the end!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2015)

Didn't recognise Rachel McAdams at first.

Nice atmospheric teaser, hope it's as good as the first season.

Weird GTA vibe as well (or maybe just me)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 10, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I liked it too.. But I can see how some people might have been expecting a more "magical" ending...


I wanted it to be grimmer! I thought what they found at the beginning pointed to far darker things than actually came to pass, hence my disappointment. If was just a bit of a damp squib for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Didn't recognise Rachel McAdams at first.
> 
> Nice atmospheric teaser, hope it's as good as the first season.
> 
> Weird GTA vibe as well (or maybe just me)




is that brad pitt in the 70s dad tache? they said brad would be in this one


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> is that brad pitt in the 70s dad tache? they said brad would be in this one



Colin Farrell innit


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2015)

Actually, having watched it again, McAdams is giving off a massive Clarice Starling vibe


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

it does give the impression this will be a team affair rather than a dynamic duo

basically half the rumours on the internet last year were big fat lies.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2015)

Game of Thrones on Monday, this in a couple of months, and in the meantime House of Cards, Agents of Shield and Daredevil to plough through.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought it was going with hoodoo/satanism on the transport network, somekind of greyhound cult



Yeah, the writer said that really early on, but now it seems to be about corrupt cops and gangsters. Dunno if/how they'll intertwine the two.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2015)

from what I'm reading it looks like they've dropped any of the uncanny/semi spooky from the new series. Which is a shame cos that set it apart. America y u make so many fucking police procedurals

will still be giving it a go though.


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> from what I'm reading it looks like they've dropped any of the uncanny/semi spooky from the new series. Which is a shame cos that set it apart. America y u make so many fucking police procedurals
> 
> will still be giving it a go though.


That'll be a shame if it's right. Rust hallucinating flocks of birds shaped like the tattoos on the corpses, all that stuff. I loved those bits.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2015)

Voley said:


> That'll be a shame if it's right. Rust hallucinating flocks of birds shaped like the tattoos on the corpses, all that stuff. I loved those bits.


well, its what set it apart, the literary allusions and the sense of some awful southern gothic fear behind it all 'There is a shadow on you' was the best delivered line from a supporting actor in the whole show.

If they've abandoned that then we've just got yet another cops n robbers show.


----------



## Up the junction (May 18, 2015)

cashing in .... seems inevitable but still a shame.

TD1 was excellent - sometimes outstanding - but what raised it to off the scale was Harrelson and McConaughey. At least until the final two minutes.

This ... lets see.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2015)

Voley said:


> That trailer doesn't really grab me.


Me either. In fact it's already turned me off bothering watching it. But Colin Farrell usually does have that effect.


----------



## SE25 (May 18, 2015)

If it's got none of the occult/spooky stuff then it can get to fuck, too many standard cop shows these days.


----------



## 8den (May 18, 2015)

I fucking hated the occult side of things because it went no where. And instead of stopping the whole paedophile content cult thing they only got one fucking hill billy who weirdly talked like cary grant doing a british accent.


----------



## 8den (May 18, 2015)

That being said I like this idea that true detective and Fargo have started. Each series has new characters and a new plot and new characters, from the same team and same style. So they can be innoviate and not keep shoe horning the same cast in increasingly unlikely situations.

See the last season of the Wire.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

8den said:


> I fucking hated the occult side of things because it went no where. And instead of stopping the whole paedophile content cult thing they only got one fucking hill billy who weirdly talked like cary grant doing a british accent.




thats because it wasn't a full on victory. They never got to kincora...I mean carcosa's main people. The devil stuff, the occult, how much was just in rustes alcohol fogged mind and how much was true. And we'll never know. I liked that. If I want full on fantasy in cop show clothing I can choose fropm any number of syfy or DC outputs ennit


----------



## 8den (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats because it wasn't a full on victory. They never got to kincora...I mean carcosa's main people. The devil stuff, the occult, how much was just in rustes alcohol fogged mind and how much was true. And we'll never know. I liked that. If I want full on fantasy in cop show clothing I can choose fropm any number of syfy or DC outputs ennit



It wasn't any kind of victory. The whole point was to bring down the conspiracy and they only got the fall guy. Thats the very opposite of a victory. 

I when I said "I hated" the occult thing, it's because it also went nowhere, this build up to the something dark and malevolent and the "it was all a dream"  twist.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

They got their man. Sometimes thats all the victory you get.


----------



## 8den (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> They got their man. Sometimes thats all the victory you get.



Yeah that "we got our guy" bit. A very old fashioned Dragnet/Law and Order ending to a show that supposed to be a break from traditional cop procedural shows. 

Well true it was in many ways a pyrrhic victory by killing Errol they appear to lose their link to the overarching conspiracy, they'll never find the rest of the paedophiles who by the end of the series appear to be able to get off scot free and continue to abuse.

I'd all for a downbeat ending it's just when I watched it, it was kind of "ah well we got our guy case closed" kind of vibe, which I liked for about ten seconds, and then it was a "oh hang on..."


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

8den said:


> Well true it was in many ways a pyrrhic victory by killing Errol they appear to lose their link to the overarching conspiracy, they'll never find the rest of the paedophiles who by the end of the series appear to be able to get off scot free and continue to abuse.
> 
> I'd all for a downbeat ending it's just when I watched it, it was kind of "ah well we got our guy case closed" kind of vibe, which I liked for about ten seconds, and then it was a "oh hang on..."



I had problems with the ending too- but after ruminating on it, it was truer for me. The grand conspiracy never comes down. All you've got is various fuck ups like that pauir that manage to join up dots and bag the small fry but never do the big fish get a frying.

/cynicism


----------



## 8den (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I had problems with the ending too- but after ruminating on it, it was truer for me. The grand conspiracy never comes down. All you've got is various fuck ups like that pauir that manage to join up dots and bag the small fry but never do the big fish get a frying.
> 
> /cynicism



Maybe I need to watch it again. I thought the Occult stuff, and the Grand conspiracy were teased and then dismissed, and I felt they cheated.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 22, 2015)

Series2EpOne on torrent sites now.Cohen doing series theme tune and being suitably bad arse.I quite enjoyed,if for nothing else the mumbling has been toned down a notch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2015)

toned up, surely?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 23, 2015)

Very much a slow-burn start but I enjoyed it for the most part.

Farrell was excellent and thought Vaughn looked like he could develop well once things get properly underway, but for the most part if felt like backstory for the characters, with the mystery / case only really coming into play near the end.

Cinematography was just as gorgeous as S1, but very different landscapes (felt like I was watching Grand Theft Auto 5 cutscenes at one point )

Still not sure the women characters are going to get as much nuance as the men based on that, 2 introduced through how sexually adventurous / willing they were, the other as the classic mob wife (for now anyway).

Apparently critics weren't impressed by episode 1, but agree 2 and 3 are much better, so looking forward to seeing where it goes.

Colin Farrell tied with Stannis Baratheon for Dad of The Year so far


----------



## yardbird (Jun 23, 2015)

Just started watching.
I shall return with observations.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> toned up, surely?


Maybe that ear dewaxing syringe thingy I bought is working better than I thought.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> toned up, surely?



Not many can outmumble McConaughey.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Colin Farrell tied with Stannis Baratheon for Dad of The Year so far


Or Marvin Gaye's dad.

Effective way of dealing with bullies though, i'm sure


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 23, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Or Marvin Gaye's dad.
> 
> Effective way of dealing with bullies though, i'm sure



"Of the year" 

Really thought Velcoro (trying not to write Colin Farrell or Velcro every time) was just going to brain the kid at one point


----------



## SE25 (Jun 23, 2015)

Really liked that. Farrell is awesome, Vaughn has potential, the two others have plenty of time to develop. The setting is less 'glitzy' than I expecting which is nice, I don't think TD would work in a shiny, glamorous LA.

edit: Kelly Reilly is my bet for the hidden gem. Seems like she runs things, the brains behind Vaughn's enterprise.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm kinda tired of drunk anti-heros knocking back whiskey. Can't they try something new like a furtive wanking addiction or something.


----------



## SE25 (Jun 23, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I'm kinda tired of drunk anti-heros knocking back whiskey. Can't they try something new like a furtive wanking addiction or something.



It allows them to deal with the 'shit they've got to deal with' without doing a meth or something that may offend some viewers and result in lower ratings


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2015)

so the entire supernatural angle has now been reduced to foreboding music? cheers for that you anodyne cunts.

I'll give ep 2 a go, can't say fairer than that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 29, 2015)

15 minutes into Ep.2 I noticed Mrs. S☼I was on her iPad and I'd taken dinnerplates to the kitchen and gone for a piss without pausing it. 20 minutes in I turned to her and said "I don't care about this; the plot, the characters, it's a massive load of tedious bollocks" and she agreed. So off it went. Never to return.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, that was unexpected. 

Good episode tho, bit more character stuff and trademark weird dialogue.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 2, 2015)

I got about half way through and gave up out of boredom. It's just some people mumbling to each other about some city admin shit. 

I will wait until the last episode has aired. If people tell me it was super awesome and got way more interesting, I will start watching again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2015)

I gave this a second shake out of boredom and it does get good. Its not yet at the level of 'must-watch' I had with season 1 but its good. Worth the time.


----------



## SE25 (Jul 15, 2015)

tbh I'm liking it more than S1, probably because I'm watched it while it's on this time and can read theories and shit on r/truedetective. Can't say I care too much about the actual murder, I'm more into the main characters and the wider conspiracy. Farrell is fucking brilliant and Vaughn is getting better by the episode. Kelly Reilly's accent is unconvincing but I get the feeling there's more to her than they've let on. The other two are decent as well, McAdams' fucked up past and her dad will be important later I think

the end of S2E4 was fucking great. What a huge fuckup... 



Spoiler



it seems clear that they weren't meant to survive all that and the mayor or someone tipped off the people the cops were going for to try and get the main 3 out the picture after Bezzerides started to look into his involvement in Caspere's death


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2015)

8den said:


> That being said I like this idea that true detective and Fargo have started. Each series has new characters and a new plot and new characters, from the same team and same style. So they can be innoviate and not keep shoe horning the same cast in increasingly unlikely situations.
> 
> See the last season of the Wire.


American Horror Story invented that format.


----------



## Santino (Jul 15, 2015)

Pioneered by the Carry On gang.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2015)

Reno said:


> American Horror Story invented that format.


Errrrr, no.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthology_series


----------



## Santino (Jul 15, 2015)

Doesn't even mention Blackadder.


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Errrrr, no.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthology_series


Before American Horror Story anthology series meant a drama series where every episode told a new story, like The Twilight Zone or Black Mirror. American Horror Story recently popularised the format where every season told a selfcontained new story.


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2015)

....


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2015)

Santino said:


> Doesn't even mention Blackadder.



Because it would not have been considered an anthology series at the time. For the sake of pedantry I'd also argue that there is some continuation in that the series follows Baldrick and his descendants. In any case, I doubt it was the inspiration for the recent popularity of US drama series which do that.


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry for double post, iPad + poor eyesight.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2015)

Starting to hot up now I'd say. The gunfight was great at the end of ep4, and that snake Frank getting Ray to unwittingly do his dirty work.
Looking forward to next weeks episode to see what Ray does.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm really enjoying this now. Even if its a little more convoluted that series 1, and not in a good way, I like the noir feel to it, and Ray is a cliche but engaging character, very well played by Farrell.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm probably alone in this but doesn't the background show how shit the US is (I know it's a beautiful country and I've spent time in some of the best parts) I thought that with the first series.The gloomy industrialisation and wasteland in general,the turnpike bridges and the like,as Joni says "you take paradise and turn it into a parking lot".


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 3, 2015)

.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2015)

Harsh but


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2015)

peterkro said:


> I'm probably alone in this but doesn't the background show how shit the US is (I know it's a beautiful country and I've spent time in some of the best parts) I thought that with the first series.The gloomy industrialisation and wasteland in general,the turnpike bridges and the like,as Joni says "you take paradise and turn it into a parking lot".


tbf theres much of england that shares that look, grew up in places of similar decrepitude.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2015)

peterkro said:


> I'm probably alone in this but doesn't the background show how shit the US is (I know it's a beautiful country and I've spent time in some of the best parts) I thought that with the first series.The gloomy industrialisation and wasteland in general,the turnpike bridges and the like,as Joni says "you take paradise and turn it into a parking lot".



You mean just visually ? Like any developed country has its beautiful and its ugly industrialised spots.

I remember US road trips through California and Nevada with friends when I lived there in the 90s. Summer nights stopping by cheap motels in run down towns like Fresno and Bakersfield, having a beer sitting outside in the heat. Some huge industrial complex lit up in the distance and shimmering in the heat and crickets chirping and the sound of Mexicans having a party in the distance and I remember it as oddly magical.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf theres much of england that shares that look, grew up in places of similar decrepitude.


Yes,sure I'm not picking out the US in particular it just seems more stark when compared to the "Hollywood" offerings which portray (in general) it as some sort of 21st century garden of Eden.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> You mean just visually ? Like any developed country has its beautiful and its ugly industrialised spots.
> 
> I remember US road trips through California and Nevada with friends when I lived there in the 90s. Summer nights stopping by cheap motels in run down towns like Fresno and Bakersfield, having a beer sitting outside in the heat. Some huge industrial complex lit up in the distance and shimmering in the heat and crickets chirping and the sound of Mexicans having a party in the distance and I remember it as oddly magical.


Yeah I remember that stuff as well,although asking a cop in LA where the centre of the city was,his reply "you're right there boy",fucking wasteland (this was early seventies)left a mark.The cheapo motels in Oregon with great staff were a different experience but I fear they are becoming fewer.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Yeah I remember that stuff as well,although asking a cop in LA where the centre of the city was,his reply "you're right there boy",fucking wasteland (this was early seventies)left a mark.The cheapo motels in Oregon with great staff were a different experience but I fear they are becoming fewer.


I quite like LA though, I think its often misunderstood and too quickly dismissed by Europeans. Been there a few times since the mid-90s, but it helped that I always went with friends who drive (I don't) and who know the city well and what's great about it. If you just arrive there on your own you'd probably feel quite lost.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> I quite like LA though, I think its often misunderstood and too quickly dismissed by Europeans. Been there a few times since the mid-90s, but it helped that I always went with friends who drive (I don't) and who know the city well and what's great about it. If you just arrive there on your own you'd probably feel quite lost.


Sure,I'd mainly stop over on the way to NZ and stay in a wonderful art deco motel in century city that was great but trying to get around LA without a car is hell (no credit card only cars to rent were from dubious places who took cash (although they were fine as far as that goes).I don't like the place it's like Sydney or Auckland writ large but I guess all our experiences are different.The times I've been there (I haven't set foot in the place since 9-11) I went to the less travelled areas (south central,Watts and so on) and had good times, Sunset Boulevard not so much.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Sure,I'd mainly stop over on the way to NZ and stay in a wonderful art deco motel in century city that was great but trying to get around LA without a car is hell (no credit card only cars to rent were from dubious places who took cash (although they were fine as far as that goes).I don't like the place it's like Sydney or Auckland writ large but I guess all our experiences are different.The times I've been there (I haven't set foot in the place since 9-11) I went to the less travelled areas (south central,Watts and so on) and had good times, Sunset Boulevard not so much.



When I lived in Australia I used to stop over in San Francisco, because I wouldn't even attempt LA without a car.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> When I lived in Australia I used to stop over in San Francisco, because I wouldn't even attempt LA without a car.


Yeah,I've tried going via Vancouver but it is too expensive so recently it's Shanghai or Tokyo,but of the cities in the US I've visited SF has been the best, a cheapo hotel in the Mission is something everyone should experience.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Yes,sure I'm not picking out the US in particular it just seems more stark when compared to the "Hollywood" offerings which portray (in general) it as some sort of 21st century garden of Eden.



tall white mansions and little shacks ennit.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> tall white mansions and little shacks ennit.



Do you have Gone With the Wind and on a constant loop on your telly ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> Do you have Gone With the Wind and on a constant loop on your telly ?


nah I'm just doing a niel young session via youtube


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 3, 2015)

Great episode, thoroughly engrossed by that. 

Shitter of an ending tho.


----------



## SE25 (Aug 4, 2015)

didn't see that coming.



Spoiler



shame, I liked Paul and he was probably my favourite character after Ray


----------



## peterkro (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought good last episode.Grim.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 10, 2015)

Jesus that was tense, 90 mins flew by.

Whilst this season has missed some of the Marty / Rust dynamic from S1 and the time-hopping framing device, I think the performances have been good and the story built up well.



Spoiler: final ep



Bit anticlimactic in terms of the Caspere murder, think everyone had pegged the grown-up orphans as the killers, but the rest of the episode was interesting.

Not surprised that there weren't happy endings for everyone, but Farrell sold the hell out of his scenes with McAdams and the school fence / tape recorder.

Glad Nails made it through too, just him chilling with the two ladies in Venezuela, hard life


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 11, 2015)

It was worth 8.5 hours of my life, though not the most deserving sequel to the greatness of S1. Still think I'm going to have to watch it all over again to understand every plotline - I didn't really watch it worth enough interest to be as glued as necessary to follow everything going on. Whether I'll bother or not... (/csb)

Still, the Vaughn casting was a mistake. It didn't ruin it, and tbf he's one of my most hated actors so would have had to knock it out of the park to 'work', though just didn't for me. Back to the Will Ferrilathons for him. The "You can't act" (to that effect) line was probably the highlight of the series


----------



## Yata (Aug 12, 2015)

the you cant act bit was great i thought was alright though definitely does better in a role like this rather than all those shyt comedies. 

oh and i know all mob bosses are supposed to have their token mob wife but their interactions seemed like filler it was pointless half the time. same with most other relationships in the series too just couldnt find myself caring. maybe needed more character development? 

doesnt even compare to the 1st season but not the worst show out there by a long shot, my main complaint now is if they do a season 3 can we actually have some fiction in the form of prats like anthony chessani actually getting whats coming to them? ill settle for the next evil fucker just getting a good kicking but please no more HBO style "life sucks bad guys win, oh and its monday morning" theres enough of that in real life


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 12, 2015)

In the spirit of left field casting, Season 3 could feature Miley Cyrus and Adam Sandler as heroin-addicted beat cops, in way over their heads in New York's Chinatown district.

Both to die at the end of the first episode to show no-one is safe, then Weird Al Yankovic is assigned the investigation into their murder and the whole thing kicks off properly.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 12, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> In the spirit of left field casting, Season 3 could feature Miley Cyrus and Adam Sandler as heroin-addicted beat cops, in way over their heads in New York's Chinatown district.





Tbf I think Rachel McAdams was more than hollywood eye candy, (and I'd even say Farrel can do 'that' role pretty well), but Vaughan was a shark jump.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 12, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> Tbf I think Rachel McAdams was more than hollywood eye candy, (and I'd even say Farrel can do 'that' role pretty well), but Vaughan was a shark jump.



McAdams was very good in this, think Taylor Kitsch was short changed by the script / plot line. 

Vaughn took me a few episodes but once I got past the over the top language he used he was good entertainment and quite believable as a former hood trying to go legit. Think his height helped too, he's quite an intimidating figure if you forget the comedy past.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 12, 2015)

Farrell was hands down the best, but like you say it wasn't too much of a stretch for him, and he's an underrated actor sometimes.


----------



## rekil (Aug 12, 2015)

rolling stone said:
			
		

> Ben Caspere, the murdered man at the heart of True Detective's second season, got his eyes burned out with acid. To many viewers who stayed with the series to the end, he got off easy.


This.


----------



## SE25 (Aug 13, 2015)

How is Farell so fucking good?

[spoiIer] knew what would happen to him and Vaughn. No one was going to have a happy ending. [/spoiler]


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2015)

I've bitten the bullet and started watching the new one. 

I don't have particularly high hopes but the first episode was intriguing enough. School bully bit genuinely made me go 'wtf?' - I'd expected some retribution but fuck me that was full on  - and there's enough good acting and damaged folk to keep me happy so far. I liked the spooky girl guitarist singing near the end and the ominous music/long shots of traffic reminded me of the first one in a way that made me feel happily disturbed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 21, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoyed last weeks binge on series 1. Dark, complex  and intriguing. Great story telling telly. Like an 8 hour film. Series 2, although only 3 episodes in is a bit of a let down so far.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2016)

Series 2 was shit


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 22, 2016)

Struggled on with s2, and it did deliver, eventually, but not in the same league as s1.


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2016)

Chilli.s said:
			
		

> Struggled on with s2, and it did deliver, eventually, but not in the same league as s1.



Yeah, that pretty much sums it up for me, too. S2 was a cut above most crime dramas but it wasn't anywhere near as good as the first one. There was none of the "You got a shadow on you" spookiness of the first one. Having said that S1 is just about one of my favourite TV series ever so it really had a lot to live up to.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2016)

Voley said:


> "You got a shadow on you"


american gothic at its finest there, I so hoped they would go with the transport greyhound bus cultist angle. There is a very very rich seam of the american mythos to be mined and season one did that. I didn't even finish series two. I want the freeway hoodoo and biker-satanists where the old things are written anew in the vein of the american dream, crumbled concrete and 'fill er up' offsides in forgotten petrol stations in places where the horizon stretches forever. A good example of this is the use of 'time is on my side' tune in the excellent denzel washington film 'Fallen'. America has a different sort of spooky to us here, and yes its gloriously overdone in American Horror Story and things like Carnivale but never so well as True Detectives srs1


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, s1 is the best telly I've seen for ages.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 23, 2016)

.....picked up the DVD of S1 recently & it was a rivetting journey into the dark smelly crotch below the bible belt....but it sort of peaked somewhere in the middle around ep.4 for me & the final destination felt just a bit of a let down....its difficult to come up with a climax that truly pays-off a 9 hour investment of time in the characters....particularly McConaughey's intense performance.....Mordor didn't get blown up or anything & the Yellow King didn't quite cut it for me cf say John Doe in Seven.....another thing was how refreshing to see the real America outside the same old californa / new york film locations.....there's a great deleted scene that sort of exemplifies the brilliant sinister landscape, cinematography & soundtrack that made the programme a cut above....


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2016)

Whilst I disagree with the title (TD Season 2 in no way "sucked", it just suffers by comparison to S1), this is illuminating - An HBO executive explains why True Detective season 2 kind of sucked



> Obviously, someone at HBO had to make sense of this critical and commercial misstep, and that someone is Michael Lombardo, HBO President of Programming. In a sprawling interview with _The Frame_, he wants the world to know that if and when something’s a failure—and he’s not saying _True Detective_ season two was a failure, mind you!—but if it _was_, well, some of the blame might just fall on HBO’s shoulders.
> 
> "Our biggest failures—and I don’t know if I would consider “_True Detective _2”—but when we tell somebody to hit an air date as opposed to allowing the writing to find its own natural resting place, when it’s ready, when it’s baked—we’ve failed. And I think in this particular case, the first season of “True Detective” was something that Nic Pizzolatto had been thinking about, gestating, for a long period of time. He’s a soulful writer. I think what we did was go, “Great.” And I take the blame. I became too much of a network executive at that point. We had huge success. “Gee, I’d love to repeat that next year.”"
> 
> ...



Hopefully they'll allow S3 to come at it's own pace. I also think losing Cary Fukunaga as a director didn't help, he really pulled off some great visuals in the first season.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2016)

So are you recommending that someone who hasn't seen any of it watch series 2 then series 1 or would it not work?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> So are you recommending that someone who hasn't seen any of it watch series 2 then series 1 or would it not work?



It would work perfectly and make no difference apart from wasting the first (second) 10 hours.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> So are you recommending that someone who hasn't seen any of it watch series 2 then series 1 or would it not work?



In terms of storyline / continuity it wouldn't make any difference, there is literally no connection between the two seasons (anthology series innit) and the tone / themes are very different.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 23, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> So are you recommending that someone who hasn't seen any of it watch series 2 then series 1 or would it not work?



If you like thrilling, complex cop shows then s1 is a must see. s2 is ok but required more concentration to follow and had less engaging characters. I thought s2 only took off in the last 3 episodes. Both have a style that seems to be quite an exploration of the various personalities and their lives and psychological influences. Add the dark and moody scenes and the crazy action scenes, it's an all round win. It doesn't matter what order you do them.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 6, 2016)

Late to the party I know, but I just finished season 1 and was blown away by the standard of writing, characterisiation and acting.  Agree that maybe it took a turn for more conventional plotting in the second half, but it's so polished that I can forgive that. 

I've never visited the southern states, but I loved the shots of the landscape and how creepy and alien they were able to make Louisiana seem.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Whilst I disagree with the title (TD Season 2 in no way "sucked", it just suffers by comparison to S1), this is illuminating - An HBO executive explains why True Detective season 2 kind of sucked
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll allow S3 to come at it's own pace. I also think losing Cary Fukunaga as a director didn't help, he really pulled off some great visuals in the first season.


That makes a lot of sense. Just finished watching S2, and overall it just didn't pull together as well as it could have. But I still was absorbed by it. Some great performances, interesting themes, but the script/structure/dialogue/pacing could all have benefited from more work.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2017)

Mahershala Ali for season three..?

Mahershala Ali in Talks for Possible ‘True Detective’ Season 3


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2017)

He really aint much of an actor....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2018)

‘True Detective’ Season 3 Trailer: Mahershala Ali Fronts Return Of Haunting HBO Crime Anthology


----------



## rekil (Aug 27, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## JimW (Aug 27, 2018)

copliker said:


> wrong thread


The mystery deepens...


----------



## rekil (Aug 27, 2018)

JimW said:


> The mystery deepens...


It was about the pope. CofE hitsquad on the loose in Rome shenanigans.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks like they're veering slightly closer to the S1 aesthetics, and Mahershala Ali is a great actor, so fingers crossed.

The 'old' make-up looks spot on too.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2018)

S2 was as dire as S1 was brilliant! Let’s hope S3 is a return to form.

True Detective lovers might like Sharp Objects, a recent HBO offering based on a Gillian Flynn novel and starring Amy Adams. It’s very American Gothic. Tennessee Williams would probably approve.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 15, 2019)

Season 3 Episode 1 and 2 on sites now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2019)

Quite looking forward to this


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2019)

I skipped 2 entirely but I plan to see what this ones like


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 20, 2019)

so any verdicts on start of season 3? Never bothered with giving 2 a shot, but if it is similar standards to 90% of the first series I'm interested


----------



## Reno (Jan 20, 2019)

I only made it through the first two episodes of the hugely acclaimed first season. I think at the time, I’d seen too many serial killer things where the murderer arranges the victim’s body in an artistic way. Everything around that was rather glum.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2019)

Reno said:


> I only made it through the first two episodes of the hugely acclaimed first season. I think at the time, I’d seen to many serial killer things where the murderer arranges the victim’s body in an artistic way. Everything around that was rather glum.



For me it was all about the two lead performances. They were great to watch. The story was just a background to them.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 21, 2019)

New one is ace so far, the main actor is brilliant. Up there with series one I reckon.

Didn't know what the fuck was going on in the second series but it was we'll acted, not as good as the 1st though.


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2019)

I've enjoyed the first two episodes of the new series, too. Hasn't gone full-on spooky like the first one did (yet) but there's been enough hints of deep weirdness to intrigue me. Main man is a great actor too. Think he's acting the same character at three different times in his life.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 5, 2019)

Up to episode 5, it's very slow burn, but the time jumping has kept it fresh and the acting has been utterly top drawer. 

There's a scene at the end of Ep 5 that should get both Ali and Dorff awards, felt like Rust and Marty interactions from S1 but more genuine (less affected). Didn't know Dorff had it in him to be honest. 

Scoot McNairy also, he flies under the radar a lot but his performance has been top notch.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 5, 2019)

It's the best thing on telly at the moment, phenomenal acting, even better than the 1st series.

I know what you mean about Dorff, I've only ever seen him in Blade, but he is great.

The time jumping should be contrived and shite, but it truly works, as does the make up.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 5, 2019)

Feel like they made a few missteps in the finale episode, no problem with it being a 'happy' ending compared to what we're used to, but the music was overly oppressive for no reason other than to build artificial tension, and the whole episode felt like a bit of an exposition dump.

Disappointing, although the central performances remained fantastic and Dorff continued to steal the show (the bar scene ). The editing was great too, showing each timeline bleeding into the others (and ending on a 5th timeline following Hays melting into the 'Nam jungle), ambitious but effective throughout.

Overall, it touched the heights of Season 1 but fumbled slightly with it's pacing / plotting.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 5, 2019)

Just re-watched s1, still good and surely a hard act to follow.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 5, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Feel like they made a few missteps in the finale episode, no problem with it being a 'happy' ending compared to what we're used to, but the music was overly oppressive for no reason other than to build artificial tension, and the whole episode felt like a bit of an exposition dump.
> 
> Disappointing, although the central performances remained fantastic and Dorff continued to steal the show (the bar scene ). The editing was great too, showing each timeline bleeding into the others (and ending on a 5th timeline following Hays melting into the 'Nam jungle), ambitious but effective throughout.
> 
> Overall, it touched the heights of Season 1 but fumbled slightly with it's pacing / plotting.



Great summary. Fantastic acting throughout.

Wanted a darker ending personally, but to be honest, it could have been a series about 2 carpet salesmen and I'd have loved it.


----------



## wayward bob (May 28, 2019)

posting reading thread through fingers (only seen first 3 eps season 3)

love it so far. like that they toned down the spooky musics after ep 1 had you gripped.

series 1 introduced me to townes van zandt and not seen season 2 so i'm totally up for the rest


----------

